# Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe :-))



## _seabass_hunter (5. Juli 2011)

*Holland Brandungsangeln,Burgh-Haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Hallo
Habe vor mich nach 30 Jahren was neues auszuprobieren.|bigeyes
Werde 4 Wochen (August)in Holland am Meer mein Fam.Urlaub verbringen und möchte dabei auch am Strand fischen,aber wie |kopfkrat
Habe es noch nie gemacht ,angle zwar seit 30 Jahren aber noch nie an der Küste.Was für Rute benötige ich,habe zuhause noch starke Feederruten WG 180 gr,in 3,85 und 4,10 ,wird das reichen??
Welche schnur stärke sollte ich nehmen,was für köder sind am besten.Was kann man in der nähe von Burg-Haamstede fangen??
WAnn ist die beste zeit morgens ,mittags oder abends??
Danke für Antworten#h
Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Hallo
Hat den keiner von euch am "Strand" geangelt??|wavey:


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

So werde ich nie meine Scholle fangen:c


----------



## maps (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Hallo, ich fahre auch morgen in die richtung... bin auch am überlegen angelzeugs mitzunehmen und war der hoffnung hier, wie du auch etwas zu dem angeln zu erfahren aber sieht wohl nicht so aus.. schade


----------



## mitläufer (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Hallo, habe vor 3 Jahren in Burg hamstede am "punt" - vorgelagerte steinschüttung - einige wolfsbarsche gefangen. Mit einfachstem Equipment und 40 gramm Blei mit seeringelwurm holländisch zagers auf Grund. Köder gibt es in renesse im angelshop. 
Angeln ist erfolg versprechend bei auflaufendem Wasser bis Flut. Einen Tag einige massige wolfsbarsche größer 36 cm plus einige kleine gefangen. Am nächsten Tag Gleiche Stelle nichts mehr. Wenn ein Schwarm vorbeikommt beißt es im minutentakt. Superleckerer Fisch. Habe einen Bericht hier geschrieben. Kenn mich leider nicht aus, wie ich den hier verlinke.
Plattfisch mit brandungsrute, deine dürfte dafür auch ausreichen geht an der Küste dort fast überall gut. Habe leider fast nur kleine gefangen, die wieder zurück gingen. Bin im Moment in kamperland in der Nähe. Es geht bei trübem Wasser und starkem Wind leider gerade nicht viel. 
Petri heil, die Strände hier sind ein Traum.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Danke für deine Info,hab da noch eine Frage , wo ist das:*Burg hamstede am "punt" - vorgelagerte steinschüttung *


----------



## mitläufer (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Am Strand von Westenschouven - so nennt sich der strandnahe ortsabschnitt von burg hamstede - ca 200 Meter weg vom sperrwerk zur oosterschelde. Sozusagen ganz links. Ein stück weiterfahren nach dem kreisel am hauptstrandaufgang, irgendwann geht es rechts ab zum Parkplatz de punt (der Punkt). Viel Erfolg!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Danke mitläufer,werde mitr die Stelle in 2 Wochen ansehen.Gruß


----------



## _seabass_hunter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holland Brandungsangeln,Burg-haamstede aber wie Hilfe )*

Hat einer von euch schonmal Wattwürmer in der gegend gesucht))WAs kosten die im Laden?
Danke


----------

